# Modified natural cycle



## Dream come true (Feb 22, 2012)

Hi, 
I'm looking for successful modified natural cycle Ivf,
I can't find anything. My consultant gave me the option of short protocol ov for modified natural cycle Ivf.


----------



## Dream come true (Feb 22, 2012)

So no one has done a natural cycle or a modified one. 
I can't really find anything in the internet either but my consultant tell me he does quite a few. Xx


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi Dream come true,

I have moved your post to the general area of Treatment Support - IVF as it was originally posted in the Members Treatment Diaries section which tends to get very little replies.

Lots of luck,

Angie x


----------



## Hope1312 (Aug 20, 2014)

Hello, I'm started a modified cycle this month.  So can't yet tell you how well it goes but feel free to ask away and I will answer any queries as best I can from my experiance/reading/appointments so far   x


----------



## Dream come true (Feb 22, 2012)

Hi Angie, 
Thank you for moving my post 
Xx




Go hope, where about are you at in your cycle now? I've just had my scratch ready to start my cycle next month. 
Xxx


----------



## Hope1312 (Aug 20, 2014)

Hello, I had my scratch on the 6th. AF has arrived few days early so I'm now on day 3. First injection was last night! I couldn't do it so dh had to do the honors.  How are you feeling after your scratch? Did you opt for the short or natural cycle? Xx


----------



## Dream come true (Feb 22, 2012)

Hello 
I had my scratch on Thursday morning, had spotting all day Thursday but nothing yesterday until last nite I started proper bleeding. Which is 3 days early for me too. I've tried phoning clinic this morning but no answer as we opted for a modified natural ivd and I need to start clomid on day 2. 
What protocol are you doing? 
Xxx


----------



## Hope1312 (Aug 20, 2014)

I didn't get anything after scratch but then right before AF started properly a couple days of on off bleeding which was so confusing as I needed to start injections on day two! I'm doing short protocol so straight in with the injections to wake my overys up. A nice mild cycle with a clinic in London.  Is your clinic open at weekends? IRS all very exciting/nerve wrecking all rolled into one  
Xx


----------



## Dream come true (Feb 22, 2012)

No they not open weekend but sometimes there is someone there. I've tried ringing but no answer. I'm almost positive it's my period. There's far too much for just spotting. Your right it is all very exciting and very scary at the same time. So wat date have they penciled you in for egg collection? Xxx


----------



## Lizzie070 (Aug 17, 2013)

Hi, I too am just starting a modified natural cycle too, I am day 7 , and had two days of low level menopur. (No down reg), and aiming for one good quality egg. Had baseline scan thursday, and have second scan later today. 
No scratch yet as having a few rounds of collection, before we think of that, is it something you would recommend?


----------



## Hope1312 (Aug 20, 2014)

You know your body best so go with your gut. Where about are you having your cycle? 
Penciled in for ec 27th, I wanted to do a five day transfer but after long chat with embryologist am happy to go for day 3 depending on what we get.  How about you? Xx

Hi lizzie, how are you feeling? We were given the option of a few collection rounds before putting back but opted for just the one full round. Aiming for about five good eggs so hoping to have couple to freeze.   Ive sadly lost 9 beans so the scratch was,top of my clinics list for me. After lots of research and reading though they have shown it does help implantation so in my book anything that helps is worth considering and doing if its right for you.  Good luck with your second scan, let us know how you get on   xx


----------



## Dream come true (Feb 22, 2012)

Hi lizzie, 
I am now classed as day 1. I don't get a scan until day 10! I'm really worried about doing this cycle as the way my clinic does things seems different to others. I would defo recommend the scratch. I had one cycle vefore this and didn't have it but had 2 great embryos put back. 
I'm hoping to get about 3 eggs from this cycle as my dh sperm isn't at all great quality. We got 8 eggs last cycle and only 3 fertilised. 

Hope
I had a day 2 transfer last time. I'm hoping for a day 3 this time but it depends on egg collection date cos my clinic only has theatre certain days. Im in the northeast at a nhs hospital that also does private treatment. Very scared this time round. Xxx


----------



## Hope1312 (Aug 20, 2014)

Its all so hard that much of the process and decisions we have to make totally depend on what happens during the cycle! All we Han dfo is our best, stay calm and cross fingers, toes and everything in between   Know its scary but your not alone and us ladies will offer all the support we can 
Are you doing anything to help the swimmers?  We had two tests dfone, first said borderline infertile which knocked him sideways, second said excellent, everything was four times better tghsn last!!!  Depending on the day sample we may dfo ICSI but I'm hoping we get a good batch  
I'm hoping for 5 egs but honestly just tghast one good one that does all the right things will do.  Dr suggested 5 day transfer to us due to our history but embryologist treally said 3 day is much better and will have more chance of staying as best place for them to be.  Only question still buzzing around in my head is 1 or 2 to go back!! 

How come you only get a scan on day 10? Xxx


----------



## Dream come true (Feb 22, 2012)

My dh swimmers were surgically removed due and frozen due to him having a vasectomy and then a failed vasectomy reversal. We have to have icsi. 
Fingers crossed we have 2 I'm putting them both back. 
Thank you so much for your support. Xxx


----------



## Lizzie070 (Aug 17, 2013)

Dreams come true - Good luck, maybe only being scanned on day 10 will be less to worry about.

Hope -how do you keep such a pma?  
I will def ask about scratch when and if time comes to it.

I am feeling ok thanks, though a little deflated as only have 2 folicles less than 6mm. (I only have one ovary due to severe endo), even the doctor was a little down beat. 
Still keeping with the 150iu menopur and will see where I get to Monday. Maybe as ovulation alternates this is my left side turn and as that ovary is too squashed to produce anything.... Oh just clutching at straws I know.  
Just one will do me, I am hoping we get one ready for collection on Friday and it fertilises, then it will be frozen. But that is jumping ahead too much. This process really keeps you in the moment!

Xx


----------



## Dream come true (Feb 22, 2012)

Lizzie, I'm so worried I won't even get anything at egg collection. 
Can I ask why you will freeze it? Xxx


----------



## Lizzie070 (Aug 17, 2013)

Dreams come true, if I get any, AND if anything fertilises, I will freeze as I am doing three cycles of collection, and then take the best two to put back. Otherwise at most I will only get one, it maximises the chances of having something.

I am not sure I will get anything either, but then there are so many stages at which things might fail. 

Naturally there is one egg a cycle, and it only takes one. So I can only   This will be the case.

Let's keep hoping, it's all we can do (plus a boat load of supplements )


----------



## Hope1312 (Aug 20, 2014)

Your so right Lizzie it only takes one.  Our journey has been so full of loss I went into this adamant a positive attitude was the only way to service. Had a wobble last night, bit of a cry buy dh has been so lovely and supportive. 
I've heard of the three cycle system to help get a few to work with. Fingers crossed for you. When will your first collection be? Are you doing three straight collections? 

Dreams,  its so amazing what they can do these days. ICSI sounds so clever! When will your day ten scan be? Xxx


----------



## Dream come true (Feb 22, 2012)

It's sounds good the 3 cycles. 
Thank you for your support girls. My day 10 scan would be 27th October 
Xxx


----------



## Lizzie070 (Aug 17, 2013)

Do let us know how you get on with your scan dreams come true.

Looks like next week is when it's all happening. 

I hope for egg collection Friday   , and will do another next month. The third May be a little later (though needs to be within six months), depending on results of first two, and my work travel, (as they want to send me to Tokyo for a week, and I would rather get that out of the way before the 2ww!)

All the best I will be thinking of you both.


----------



## Hope1312 (Aug 20, 2014)

Yes please keep in touch and let us know how you get on.    will keep fingers, toes and everything crossed for it xxx

Lizxie!, good luck for friday, fingers crossed for you too. Where are you having yours done? Xxx


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Dream come true said:


> Hi Angie,
> Thank you for moving my post
> Xx


You are very welcome 
Lots of luck 
Angie x


----------



## Lizzie070 (Aug 17, 2013)

Hi Hope, I am at Create in London.

 for all of us


----------



## Hope1312 (Aug 20, 2014)

Hi Lizzie, same as me.   xx


----------



## Lizzie070 (Aug 17, 2013)

Do you mind if I ask if this is your first cycle with them?


----------



## Hope1312 (Aug 20, 2014)

Not at all  : . Yes it is. We looked at a couple of places, had terrible response from another but just found Create really sitting well with us.  How about you? Xx


----------



## Lizzie070 (Aug 17, 2013)

So far so good, it's my first cycle with them too. I find it's so convenient, no traipsing over to Central London, as I work nearby I can pop in. Sometimes it does seem a bit chaotic, but the staff are really lovely. And it's the approach, as I am older, have low amh and high fsh and had a terrible response to lots and lots of drugs last time, I needed something a bit kinder on my body.

Would love to hear how you get on. All the best


----------



## Hope1312 (Aug 20, 2014)

That's good that it's nice and close for you. I have to travel into London which can be a pain but i wanted a clinic that felt right so will all be worth it. Their approach does seem good and much less invasive on the body which is why I liked them as well. Have first scan on Tuesday so we shall see how I'm doing xx


----------



## Lizzie070 (Aug 17, 2013)

I hope you get better news than me. Scan showed so little activity that its likely to be cancelled,   a natural approach with no stimms looks like the way ahead, but have to wait until next cycle. Just waiting on results of blood test to confirm.


----------



## Hope1312 (Aug 20, 2014)

Lizzie, I'm so srry to hear that.     are they trying anything else before cancelling it?? Xxx


----------



## Lizzie070 (Aug 17, 2013)

Surprise blood results means we are giving it another couple of days. E2 last Thursday was 75, Saturday showed 96 which is why they thought to cancel, today its 180 (something). Needs to be 250 or so next time. 
Consultant was lovely and really positive, saying there are other options. I personally think natural will be best next time, but would like to get this one done first (with a result if poss   )

All the best to you for tomorrow . And thank you


----------



## Hope1312 (Aug 20, 2014)

Yay! So very pleased for you. Shallmkerp everything crossed for you  

Thank you, will let you know how I get on xxx


----------



## Hope1312 (Aug 20, 2014)

Hi ladies, how ate you both feeling? I've just had my six day scan and have 15 follicles!  Feeling slightly mixed as doctor was concerted about my overies over reacting. He seemed happy enough for now but have to wait for phone call later after bloods xxx


----------



## Lizzie070 (Aug 17, 2013)

Wow, thats amazing, really good going. Hope that you are doing ok. When do you go back? Is egg collection looming?

I am ok, but still worried i am not responding properly and won't get anything, but another scan tomorrow. Won't be collecting on Friday as am sure they won't have got to the right size.

take care


----------



## Hope1312 (Aug 20, 2014)

To be honest feeling a little nervous! Really wasn't expecting it. Never done this before so actually have no idea what plan is. The doctor seemed tiny bit worried about over activity but simply said, we would have options so didn't want togo  into anything until we see how we do. I have to go back Thursday for another scan, that will be day 8.  As we live away from clinic we had planned to stay local for important bits involving eggs so shall see where we are then. Do they just have to be a good size or other factors as well? 

Good luck with your scan, shall cross everything for good results for you xx


----------



## Lizzie070 (Aug 17, 2013)

Thats is a terrific result. If you are over stimulating they may reduce your drug dose, so if not then thats a good sign. I have seen that keeping your fluid intake is a good idea.

I think they look for the folicle to be over 17mm for it to have a chance of containing an egg. Not aware of any other criteria, but others may.

Sending positive vibes your way.


----------



## Hope1312 (Aug 20, 2014)

That you!!   at made me feel much better about it. Drug dose kept the same and the 2nd one to stop ovulation started as well (nothing like more jabs to enjoy). Really appreciate  the advice and positive vibes  . Thinking of you tomorrow xx


----------



## Lizzie070 (Aug 17, 2013)

I am day 11 and today had a two about 9, 2 about 7 and a really small one. I know that doesn't sound too good, but considering I only have one ovary and took two weeks toget this far last time is good news to me.  Waiting to hear results and whether I need to take the cetrocide. Just happy to still be in with a chance.   for much growth by Friday.

when do you have your next scan?


----------



## Hope1312 (Aug 20, 2014)

Oh yay that's great news. So pleased for you, you must be so happy. Will they call you later to let you know? What's the rest of the plan? 
I'm day 7 today and have a scan tomorrow morning. Took my first cetrotide yesterday. Actually managed to do all my own injections yesterday for first time so was very pleased with myserlf.!  Hoping they can give me good idea of ec dates tomorrow xxx


----------



## Lizzie070 (Aug 17, 2013)

I am happy to still be in with a chance, but just had a phone call and they have asked me to increase the menopur. I really didn't want much drugs as my last cycle was too much (450 x23 days) so now they say take 225 instead of 150, so will have to go back for more tomorrow as was already on the way home. Worried this won't have the impact they hope for. Also didn't mention the certified, so not taking that yet either.  

Well done for taking the cetrocide and doing your own (my dh refused to help ) 

Am sure they will give you an indication, you are doing so well. All the best for tomorrow.


----------



## Hope1312 (Aug 20, 2014)

Hi Lizzie how are you doing? My second scan shoes lots of follicles growing nicely. Next scan Saturday morning. At this one they should confirm ec for Monday. However, they are querying my estrogen level so have said we may have to freeze embryos and wait to do frozen transfer. Its all left me feeling rather mixed. I am so grateful my body has reacted so well and follicles are looking good, just feeling rather grumpy that I may not be able to do fresh transfer. DH is being lovely and ke keeps saying think of all the positives so I am. Guess I'm just feeling hormonal  

How you getting on? Xx


----------



## Lizzie070 (Aug 17, 2013)

Thats good news and shows they are looking after you. If thats the best thing, then will give any embryos put back the best possible chance.
I have to go back tomorrow so am hoping there is some continued good progress. 
anything I get this cycle will be frozen as I have low amh and am a poor responder I will need to have a few goes to get something to put back. 
Keep thinking positively,  it sounds like you are being looked after and are doing well.


----------



## Hope1312 (Aug 20, 2014)

Is this your first of the three collection cycles? Fingers and toes crossed for you tomorrow  
I think I was just feeling overwhelmed at th Drs throw away remark about freezing and waiting to put back.  He called to say level seems OK and he's happy. Have to wait until Saturday to know exactly what plan will be but feel slightly better.  This really is one hell of a rollacoaster ride isn't it !!  : . 

Sending positive vibes your way for tomorrow xxx


----------



## Lizzie070 (Aug 17, 2013)

Yes first of three, so nervous that I won't get any or there won't be any fertilised (my first cycle (nhs) I got 5 eggs eventually, but two were abnormal, and three didn't fertilise. follow up at the end of November, by which time I hope to have had two collections  )

If levels are ok, they may still go ahead, so that's really quite positive. I have my fingers crossed for you. Do you still have 15 or are there more, are they close to being big enough?

I agree, there are just so many hurdles, and it's so up and down. When they nearly cancelled on Monday I cried in the doctors office, which is so unlike me. 

Tonight I managed to cut my finger on the glass vial which shattered when I tried to snap it. 

Thank you for your support, I really do appreciate it.


----------



## Hope1312 (Aug 20, 2014)

Hello, how are you doing today? How did you get on?
Hope your finger is OK! Ll these meds are tricky to handle sometimes. 
I still had 15 follicles yesterday and all seemed to be growing the 2-3mm they expect from 48 hours between scans. Next is tomorrow so shall see where we stand after that. Depending on E leverls will decide which trigger I get for EC on Monday hopfully. Feeling very bloated and yuck today so very glad its the weekend xxx


----------



## Lizzie070 (Aug 17, 2013)

I am ok thanks.  Some growth, but not quite as much as I'd hoped, but  dr seemed pleased and quite positive. E2 levels getting much higher now, so have to have the second injection tonight - cetrocide.
monday sounds fab that will be good. Looks like mine won't be until the end of the week as its so slow. 
Sorry you aren't feeling so good. I have just been super tired, so like you glad its the weekend. I will go back on Sunday for another scan.

Good luck for tomorrow.  I hope its the news you are after.


----------



## Hope1312 (Aug 20, 2014)

Hello, cetrotide is a good sign. Good that things are still growing. Fingers crossed for a bit more growth  
My scan today shows growth but not enough for trigger so I'm to let them grow for two more days and go back. Its looking more likely we will need to freeze everything but I'm feeling so much better after a long chat with the doctor. Shall be just so grateful for something to freeze. 
How are you feeling? Xx


----------



## Hope1312 (Aug 20, 2014)

Just received a call and my E level is in the 9000's mark! Way above the 8000 cut off point he had given me to reach by my scan Monday. I'm coming back in tomorrow for another scan and possible trigger  xxc


----------



## Lizzie070 (Aug 17, 2013)

Wow, that does sound high. (I was told mine were over 1000 and I thought that was lot.) Good they are keeping a close eye on you. Are you feeling any better?

All the best for tomorrow


----------



## Lizzie070 (Aug 17, 2013)

Dreams come true - good luck for your scan tomorrow.   Do let us know how you are getting on. Have been wondering how you are doing.


----------



## Hope1312 (Aug 20, 2014)

Hello, I have PM you. Xx


----------



## Dream come true (Feb 22, 2012)

Hi everyone, sorry I've been missing for a bit. I've been trying to let it out my mind for a bit. Was getting to the point where I was reading things constantly throughout the day. Had my scan this morning and I've got 2 follicles. I'm a little worried about this cos fertilisation rate is poor so I'm trying not to think too much about that. I've got to do the trigger tonight and 12.30 and then in on Wednesday for egg collection. If any eggs are fertilised I will go in on friday for transfer. Keeping my fingers and toes crossed. 
How are you all doing? 
Xxx


----------



## Lizzie070 (Aug 17, 2013)

Hi Dreams come true. Good to hear from you, and that you are making it to egg collection . Mine are still too small, but I, like you, am aiming for just one or two. It only takes one, so heres hoping. Sending lots of positive vibes your way   
hoping to be right behind you and have ec fri or sat.


----------



## Hope1312 (Aug 20, 2014)

Hi ladies, so pleased you are both reaching ec. Sending so much luck and positive vibes for you both


----------



## Dream come true (Feb 22, 2012)

Devastated this morning only got  one egg. Wait for the dreaded phone call in morning to see if it's fertilised. X


----------



## Hope1312 (Aug 20, 2014)

Dreams come true, sending big hugs  . Remember it only needs one. Sending positive thoughts and lots of luck. Will kerp everything crossed


----------



## Lizzie070 (Aug 17, 2013)

Dct, I am only aiming for one, as a modified natural cycle lets your body select the best egv/ folicle to develop and the meds just support that.   sending you massive hugs. I hope the next stage goes well.


----------



## Dream come true (Feb 22, 2012)

Hope and lizzie thank you for your support. I've been in bits all day with this. 
Lizzie when's your ec? 
Xx


----------



## Lizzie070 (Aug 17, 2013)

My EC is tomorrow! it came up really suddenly as expecting it to be the end of the week. So now a bit nervous.

Fingers crossed to you both for fertilisation.


----------



## Dream come true (Feb 22, 2012)

Fingers crossed and good luck to you Hun. Let us know how you are. 
Xx


----------



## Dream come true (Feb 22, 2012)

Good luck today lizzie. Sending hugs your way. 
Our little eggy has fertilised. I'm so happy. One hurdle done now another tomorrow. Getting transferred in morning. 
Xx


----------



## Hope1312 (Aug 20, 2014)

Good luck Lizzie, thinking of you   
Dct, well done little egg! Fingers and toes crossed for a happy transfer tomorrow     xx


----------



## Lizzie070 (Aug 17, 2013)

Hello, 
Dct, good luck for ET tomorrow   Thanks for the hugs 
Hope, thanks for your thoughts. How are you doing? Have you heard what you got to freeze? 

just taking it easy after EC this morning, as back to work tomorrow. Was surprise by getting 5, but two weren't up to standard, so hoping the remaining three make some progress and do well. The lovely doctor, who I saw at my first consultation phoned me up, just to see how I was doing and say how pleased he was with the result, which was just so sweet of him. And one of the other doctors came in to see me, but was too sedated to remember . Such fantastic staff there


----------



## Dream come true (Feb 22, 2012)

Lizzie well done. Have they said when your transfer day is? 
Are you doing a modified natural? Xx


----------



## Hope1312 (Aug 20, 2014)

Well done you, that's great news. Everything crossed and lots of positive thoughts for profress for you     make sure you rest and look after yourself xx
The staff have been amazing and so friendly. We will know tomorrow pm what they plan to freeze.  I loved that I saw same doc for scans and collevtion. Mafde me feel in good hands.  I never imagine how hard and frustrating all this waiting is! I feel so helpless and hate waiting on calls. 

Dct, do let us know how you get on. Will be thinking of you tomorrow  

Xxx


----------



## Lizzie070 (Aug 17, 2013)

Dct, doing a modified natural cycle, but doing three collections, as my previous one round of ivf had such poor results, it was thought this would give me the best chance. So plan is to freeze anything that fertilises, this and next one, then do a third and have a choice of what to use for ET. Good luck with your transfer tomorrow.

Hope, good luck for what you are freezing. You have had such good numbers, I wish you and yours all the best. 

I was told I will get a progress report tomorrow, but they may freeze and day two or three depending if anything fertilised, as last time I got 5, three were ok, but nothing worked, so I do feel like I have been here before and with vary bad results. But pma needs to kick in, as this time has been much easier on me, there has been a lot less drugs, so keeping the faith.


----------



## Dream come true (Feb 22, 2012)

Hi, well I've got a 4b on board. Getting lots of rest and being stress free. Fingers crossed this works. 
Lizzie have hospital phoned you? 
Hope how you getting on? 
Xx


----------



## Hope1312 (Aug 20, 2014)

Dct, well done. Feet up and time to relax (as best you can).    fingers, toes, legs, eyes and everything crossed for you.     please keep us posted xx

Lizzie, how are you doing? Xx

We are doing very well. We have today frozen four 8 cell and two 9 cell ebryos. I am feeling exstreamly lucky and blessed and haven't stopped crying!! (Happy tears).  This whole thing is one hell of a rolacoaster and I can't wait to put one back!


----------



## Lizzie070 (Aug 17, 2013)

Congratulations to you both. Such good news.
dct best wishes for your 2ww, I am quite impatient and wish I was not freezing mine but getting them back. Do keep us updated.
hope, fantastic news, so pleased for you. Will you have to wait long until you get them back, or can you get them on your next cycle? Are you fully recovered?
From the three, this morning I was told two had fertilised, unfortunately we lost one as it didn't survive icsi. Should hear tomorrow how/ if they have progressed and whats being frozen.


----------



## Hope1312 (Aug 20, 2014)

Well done Lizzie, fingers crossed for your little ones to grow xxx  
I have been told I can have them back as soon as next cycle starts to possibly first week in december. It should also mean I don't gave to have the scratch again which I am pleased about as found it so horrid xxx


----------



## Lizzie070 (Aug 17, 2013)

Well, I am told that we have 2 2 day, grade1, 4cell embies frozen.
Now I have to wait to go again. 

Good luck Dct with the 2ww
All the best Hope on getting to the next cycle.


----------



## Hope1312 (Aug 20, 2014)

Yay, well done. That's loverly that you have those two all safe and frozen. Fingers crossed for your next round. Keep us posted xx


----------



## Lizzie070 (Aug 17, 2013)

Hi, how are you doing?
Dct, how is the two week wait?
Hope, I hope you are doing well, and you are getting all set to get some of your embies back.

Afm I am still waiting for af so I can start next round.


----------



## Hope1312 (Aug 20, 2014)

Hello, I am all good.  AF arrived so all booked in for my scan on Saturday which I guess is just to check everything.  Am getting very excited! Shall have to try and contain myself for a bit though. 
How are you feeling?? 
Dct, I hope your doing well ?? Xx


----------



## Dream come true (Feb 22, 2012)

Hello girls. This week is going so slowly. I've been taking things easy. I'm now 5dp 2dt and have got backache, cramps and feel sickly. For 2 days now I'm getting tired on afternoon. Implantation should have happened today fingers crossed.  I'm trying to things of things to do to keep my mind occupied but it's hard. 
Hope are you having transfer this month? 
Lizzie I hope ad comes soon for you so that you can start next round. 
Xxx


----------



## Hope1312 (Aug 20, 2014)

HelloHello, glad you are resting. Must be so hard to keep your mind off things while you wait!! Longest two weeks I am guessing  
I am hoping to transfer this month. From what I can remember in my post sedative state I will have a base line scan this weekend and then domovilation sticks at home until I get a positive. Once I have, all being well they can defrost and put them bac where they belong!! Sounds so simple!! Am feeling so much better since AF came and went, only time I think I've been pleased to see it !! 
Keeping everything crossed for you xx


----------



## Lizzie070 (Aug 17, 2013)

Dct, let's hope the symptoms are a sign things are happening. Been thinking of you. 
Hope, so glad you are feeling better, so exciting you are closer to et.

Afm, am waiting for af, but not sign yet, so impatient this month, just want it out the way to do it all again, I must be  

Best wishes and   to you both


----------



## Hope1312 (Aug 20, 2014)

Hello ladies, how are toy both doing?  All good my end. I am armed with sticks to pee on from Monday and progesterone to take as soon as I get my surge!! If body does what its meant to   week Tuesday I will have my transfer.  Eek! Very excited and trying to remain calm and relaxed. 

Lizzie, any signs on your side xx


----------



## Lizzie070 (Aug 17, 2013)

Hope, that's great news!

Dct, hope the 2ww continues ok.

Afm no sign   (which may mean I cannot try this month, as work are sending me away at the beginning of December and I risk running into that period if I start whenever af appears for EC so may have to skip a month) . Super frustrating.  Dh is away then too, so guess it's for the best, but annoyed with myself that I signed up to do three cycles (it seems so sensible given my fist nhs round results) before I can get any back. I know it's still sensible, but I have a rather impatient nature, as I have those two frosties waiting for me, which was un expected and now the delays due to work , but of course if they didn't work which I know is likely then would have cycle again, and this approach is best.

Also have my follow up with nhs from my June/July cycle next week, so guess I should see what they say.

Good luck to you both


----------



## Hope1312 (Aug 20, 2014)

Dct, hope your doing OK and not driving yourself too crazy  

Lizzie, I can't believe your still waiting for your NHS follow up!!  They always amaze me how long things take.  I to am very impatient (DH says that's why AF arrived so early).  So know how you feel.  At least with trips albeit work you can keep your mind occupied  .  

I am just trying to work out getting my support medication from my GP so they don't cost me the earth.  Xx


----------



## Lizzie070 (Aug 17, 2013)

Finally af arrived. Scan tomorrow to check ready to start round two.... Here we go again.

How are you guys doing?


----------



## Lizzie070 (Aug 17, 2013)

Bit sad. Not starting this month as dates mean dh not here due to his work, so roll on December! Staying positive, but really so frustrated

Dct how is the 2ww going? Hope you are ok. 
Hope, did you get your gp to help with sorting out the drugs? Wishing you all the best for your transfer.


----------



## Dream come true (Feb 22, 2012)

Hi hope you all ok.
Sorry got no personals and just a me post. 
My test this morning was negative. Also my marriage is over too so in not in a good place at the minute. 
Good luck to you all. 
Xx


----------



## Hope1312 (Aug 20, 2014)

Dct, I'm so sorry that must be so hard    I am a divorcee so know how hard a marriage break up can be. If you ever want t to talk/scream/shout I am only a message away xx

Lizzie, sorry your dates are not working   December is only around the corner xx

My body is not happy. Although AF seems to have been I've no folicle and hormones are doing nothing so no transfer for me this month. I'm feeling really fed up and like I'm continuously having horrid period pains so I'm very grumpy. I have a scan Sunday to confirm this one needs to be abandoned and discuss our options.  Fingers crossed next time AF shows up it actually kick starts things. N

Thinking of you both xx


----------



## Lizzie070 (Aug 17, 2013)

Dct, So sorry to hear your news on both counts.    I will   For you. Take care.

Hope, Sorry you are still suffering and haven't been able to move on. I hope things improve for you.

   to you both.


----------



## AnnaMathilde (Jan 5, 2015)

Hello! 
I am new to the board (as a participant...) I was directed to your thread, as I am doing a mini-modified-light IVF. Actually I don't really know what its called that I am doing but I am aiming for egg collection as well, as I also only have 1 ovary (and no tubes). I started on 26 December with climid and low dose menopur (150ui every 48 hours). after 2 scans I only have 1 visible follicle (10mm). 

When will you start your next collection-cycle? 

AnnaMathilde


----------

